# FM transmitter with SD memory - access folders



## Stelcom66 (Oct 16, 2016)

I bought an FM transmitter for my car. I'll usually use a memory card inserted into the device to play music. Is there a way to access a particular folder, i.e. playlist on the device? After syncing a playlist from Windows Media Player, I see it has a Music folder with sub folders of all the artists, so I'm assuming not. 

I previously used a program years ago when I had Windows Vista that would compile the playlist into one file. I'd to that when I wanted a playlist with segues, fading out/in to other tunes. The program isn't compatible with newer Windows formats. I do have Audacity, but it would be extremely time consuming to make one long file with that.


----------



## Stelcom66 (Oct 16, 2016)

"I'd to that when I wanted a playlist with segues"

Meant to say I'd do that... didn't see an option to edit or it expired.


----------

